# Punderson



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Hit punderson for bout 3 1/2 hours today ice was not what I was hoping for 2” of clear and 3” of white ice. So did not venture too far... good news did not need too caught 15 trout and 10 gills. Fished 13 fow. Wax worms on pimples and ratso jig. fish held tight to the bottom but marked fish most of the day


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice, any size to the trout?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats!! Beach side? Didn't catch any trout there this year. Wondering how the browns they put in a few years ago made out.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Nice, any size to the trout?


3 trout were fantastic. The rest were 7-10”


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

icingdeath said:


> Congrats!! Beach side? Didn't catch any trout there this year. Wondering how the browns they put in a few years ago made out.


No not near the beach. Didn’t want to risk taking the shanty out that far spud bar was going through easier than I care for


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Good thing we didn't go monday.​


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do they still put in brood stock trout in there?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Good eater gills


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

25asnyder said:


> Good eater gills


7-8 inch.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Tasty


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

were you out in a blue shanty? if so I saw you. I stopped by after I fished mosquito and was going to try but deceided not to fish. nice job


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone ever try/have any luck on stump or emerald lake?


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Anyone ever try/have any luck on stump or emerald lake?


Stump Lake? I forgot about that place. I used to hit that both soft water and ice fishing back in the 80's. I may have to make the trek out there just for old times sake.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

alumadude said:


> were you out in a blue shanty? if so I saw you. I stopped by after I fished mosquito and was going to try but deceided not to fish. nice job


Dang my super secret spot is blown. I knew I should not have gotten the blue otter shanty. Should have had them custom camouflage it. Now I gotta start brushing it in like my duck and deer blinds!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Johntom0013 said:


> Stump Lake? I forgot about that place. I used to hit that both soft water and ice fishing back in the 80's. I may have to make the trek out there just for old times sake.


We used to hit stump back then also, it did have nice gills but after a die off from a bad winter I went back on the ice one time and just got dinks, the water was gin clear and really weedy, you could look down and see the crappies. I went to emerald the last safe ice a few years ago and didn’t get anything. It used to b a good spot back in the day. And pine was to shallow and weedy for me never went back.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

snag said:


> We used to hit stump back then also, it did have nice gills but after a die off from a bad winter I went back on the ice one time and just got dinks, the water was gin clear and really weedy, you could look down and see the crappies. I went to emerald the last safe ice a few years ago and didn’t get anything. It used to b a good spot back in the day. And pine was to shallow and weedy for me never went back.


I used to get small pike or chain pickerel in Pine. Stump lake was great for me as a kid, I didn't have to have a boat, with all the fallen timber in the water I could walk out and fish almost the whole thing. It was also where I had my first run in with a PETA freak yelling at me that fishing would get me into hell. My response was "Dude, I'm 10 years old, I have more time to make up for it than you do"


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the post. I was thinking it might need a little longer for good ice there.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Ksochor said:


> Dang my super secret spot is blown. I knew I should not have gotten the blue otter shanty. Should have had them custom camouflage it. Now I gotta start brushing it in like my duck and deer blinds!!!


Ha


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Went out there today for 2 hours. Ice was iffy 3 inches of white ice over 2 of good ice. Caught 6 gills and 5 nice rainbows. Those trout are fun through the ice Used to go there back in the 70s when they stocked trout so big they would not fit through a 4inch hole. I will tell nobody about your secret spot


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I live just up the street. My pond is the same. 3 inches of white 2 of clear. Some spots less. 8 to 10 inches of snow on top. We got another 3 or 4 since last night to add to that


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

The north western Ohio lakes I've hit so far are all clear ice with minimal snow on them. 5"-9" depending on the lake.


----------

